# MVP K9 Supplements. User input wanted.



## Duke Ferguson

I'm Just looking for feed back on anyone who has tried MVP k9 Supplements.
Did you like it or not? 
if so what did you like most?
If not Why? 

We have tried it on 3 of our dogs and have seen Great results. More stamina, more energy, more muscle and better coat.
I am impressed enough to become a distributer for Canada. We only sell what we use.
see video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pY3FeezUeY
we will be posting before and after pics on our face book page in the future.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Unleashed-Potential-K9/326821056668

Quality feed back appreciated. 
To save time, If you have never used this product please don't reply to this until you have.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Is it the same as this product ??

http://www.befit.ca/products/MVP-Nutrition-Power-Mass-Xtreme-(8lb).html

Looks pretty much the same :lol:

http://mvpk9supplements.com/index.p...rmula-m-a-s-s-muscle-builder-90-servings.html

Lots o sodium in this product eh ??


----------



## jack van strien

As a former gym owner i can tell you the use of supplements is of great benefit,for the person who is selling it.For the average person or dog it will not give you the edge you are looking for,but people see what they want to see.Imo people will give a dog these supplements thinking it will solve a problem,it will not!
American dogs are being fed a lot higher quality food then a very large portion of the human population in other parts of the world.


----------



## andreas broqvist

Im with jack. 
Good food, maby a protein chake and a gainers, Al other stuff is trowing mony away.
I wuld say the same for dogs. If you want to give them more maby trow in a protine powder. But A hig energy kibbel is almost ALWAYS egnuff and more!


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis

andreas broqvist said:


> Im with jack.
> Good food, maby a protein chake and a gainers, Al other stuff is trowing mony away.
> I wuld say the same for dogs. If you want to give them more maby trow in a protine powder. But A hig energy kibbel is almost ALWAYS egnuff and more!



I had my dog on the best quality Kibble I can buy and i still do.

Because I was looking for a little more out of my Malinios, I started with MVP K9, the Alpha program about 2 weeks ago.

I can say that I absolutely have seen an improvement in his coat, stamina, muscle growth and he has put on some more weight. 

Duke, I have seen a difference in BB... I just wish the product didn't cost so much!

-ted


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Duke, I have seen a difference in BB... I just wish the product didn't cost so much!
> 
> -ted


Steroid monkeys will always pay the going price.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Steroid monkeys will always pay the going price.


hahaha, yeah Gerry.

If I had kids, I wouldn't laugh at someone for giving their kids a multivitamin. 

My dog is healthier and has more drive than even, I don't mind paying for those results. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MVP K9 Electrolyte Formula
Guaranteed Analysis Per Scoop
(2 oz): The following values are minimums 
unless otherwise stated.
Crude Protein, min. 11%
Crude Fat, min. 1%
Crude Fiber, max. 14%
Salt (NaCl), min. 15%
Salt (NaCl, max. 15%
Calcium (min.0.85%), (max, 1%) 528 mg
Phosphorus (min. 0.6%) 369 mg
Magnesium (min. 0.38%) 217 mg
Potassium (min. 3%) 1,833mg
Chloride 5,500 mg
Sodium 3,950 mg
Direct Fed Microbials 5.6 x 10^8 CFU


----------



## jack van strien

Ted,
Adding it up i come to about 60% total,i wonder what the rest is.15% salt???!!!!!
Like i said before,people see what they want to see,more drive?


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis

jack van strien said:


> Ted,
> Adding it up i come to about 60% total,i wonder what the rest is.15% salt???!!!!!
> Like i said before,people see what they want to see,more drive?




I did bitework with my dog for 40 minutes yesterday before he started to show signs that he was starting to get tired.

Before using MVP K9, I would have been lucky to get 20 minutes out of him.

If I see, and the dog outlasted my decoy.... maybe I'm not just making this stuff up.


----------



## Amanda Caldron

I have used several supplements (all of which I've won and not paid for- so no real choice in my selection) MVP k9 supplements was one of them... its a fairly large container and have been using it for awhile now but I can't say I have seen big changes at all.... not even minor ones, he has increased stamina but I am conditioning more so can't say its from the supplement. His coat has always been nice, his focus and activity level hasn't changed, his muscle is about the same, he does enjoy the taste though which I can say he didn't care for another supplemental powder we had. I think a supplement is good if your dog doesn't have a lot of resting time before each activity and although I don't get a chance to do things consistently when I do have time I tend to do two days or so non stop work from weight pull, treadmilling, bite work, hunting exercises, obedience, etc. so I think is beneficial for the constant repair and recovery. But this is only one dog I am using it on and I have heard good about some of the products I've used on varying breeds and the varying effects they are getting so I guess some of it must be true but I wouldn't say its beneficial enough for me to spend money out of my pocket to provide a mediocre supplement to this dog at least.


----------



## Faisal Khan

jack van strien said:


> As a former gym owner i can tell you the use of supplements is of great benefit,for the person who is selling it.


Priceless quote!


----------



## Angie Stark

from http://flyballdogs.com/electrolytes.html


> At last year's meeting of the International Sled Dog Veterinary Medical Association, Dr. William Beltran from France reported on studies that he did on the electrolyte requirements of sled dogs. In his opinion, according to a news report in the Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association, properly trained and conditioned sled dogs maintained on high-quality diets and not affected by vomiting or diarrhea do not need electrolyte supplements.
> Now, dogs competing in flyball are working hard, but they are not expending anywhere near the energy that sled dogs are. (In a study by Dr. Hinchcliff and colleagues, marathon racing huskies were using 11,200 calories per day during competition. That amounts to about 20 cups of a premium dog food for a 40 pound dog.) If these marathon huskies do not require electrolyte supplementation, it is a pretty good bet that flyball dogs do not either.
> The most likely explanation for why dogs do not need electrolytes and people do is that people thermoregulate by sweating, dogs thermoregulate by panting. Human sweat contains electrolytes (that's why sweat tastes salty), and the electrolytes in sweat are lost to the body. Panting does not result in large losses of electrolytes. So, save the electrolyte solutions for yourselves. Make sure your dogs have plenty of clean water, and spend the money you might have spent on electrolyte solutions on your dogs instead.


 I use supplements but dont have any experience with MVP. I use Super Fuel and when he was training for the AD in the summer, used GoDog which is supposed to be like a recovery / buffer type deal and my dog did really well on those 2.


----------

